# Orbea Gain M20 ebike Level functions



## Somerford (26 Apr 2020)

Can someone please advise me on the correct procedure for moving from Level 3 to Level 1 on the Orbea Gain.
I have no probs in moving from L1 to L3 with the double tap.
But I then find it somewhat frustrating in moving down again.
When in L3 what is the procedure?
There is nothing in the manual on this.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Apr 2020)

L1, double tap, to L2, double tap, to L3. Double tap to L0 - no assistance, then double tap to L1 again. That is the sequence on my 2018 Tiagra Gain. Not the easiest to use as coming off the top of a climb can be tricky when you really want to progressively decrease the level of assistance. It is not possible to go back through the levels - L3 back to L2 for example. If you are in L2 and you want to drop back to L1 you have to scroll through L3 and L0 to get back to L1.
I understand the 2020 Gains have a much better control system that does allow a more logical sequence, forward and back through the levels.


----------



## Tifosi58 (14 Jul 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> L1, double tap, to L2, double tap, to L3. Double tap to L0 - no assistance, then double tap to L1 again. That is the sequence on my 2018 Tiagra Gain. Not the easiest to use as coming off the top of a climb can be tricky when you really want to progressively decrease the level of assistance. It is not possible to go back through the levels - L3 back to L2 for example. If you are in L2 and you want to drop back to L1 you have to scroll through L3 and L0 to get back to L1.
> I understand the 2020 Gains have a much better control system that does allow a more logical sequence, forward and back through the levels.


2020 Gains have an O-synce Coachsmart (https://www.o-synce-shop.de/shop/en/o-synce/) included with the bike. It is a small bike computer with 'up' and 'down' arrow keys for power level shifting. Works very well - especially on hills.


----------



## richtea (17 Jul 2020)

Hello Tifosi, since you say 2020 Gains, I guess it's using ANT+ to connect? (which isn't available on earlier Gains)


----------

